# does having a mini count towards loyalty program? what is usaa discount?



## FlyingZ06 (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

When I called bmwfs to ask that question they said yes mini counts for loyalty cash.


----------



## FlyingZ06 (Aug 17, 2006)

2 different dealers said no


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

When in doubt call the source directly. Most dealerships don't know squat.


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes it does. Or at least it did when I signed my Z4 lease last September.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Was the mini financed/leased through mini financial services? That's what matters not owning a mini, but having financed through them.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

I made the assumption last year that "all BMWFS leases count" but technically MINI does not count for BMW loyalty. I went from a MINI lease to a BMW lease and the dealer gave me loyalty after I suggested it should apply (I had worked in the biz and had worked with the GM, SM and F&I mgr for many years so I wasn't just a regular customer saying "do this" and they believed what I said). They told me after that the system didn't process the loyalty because it was a MINI and not a BMW so they had to call their BMWFS rep to make an exception, but he ended up granting it. Also not sure if the BMW rep made the exception because he knew me or if he would have done it for anyone.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Is there currently loyalty available if moving from a BMWFS 335 lease into a new BMWFS F30 lease? If so, whats the program and is it compatible with Team USA and USAA?

I thought I had read as long as you are a current BMWFS customer moving to a new BMWFS lease that you got a 0.0003 MF reduction, is this not actually true?


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

SARAFIL said:


> I made the assumption last year that "all BMWFS leases count" but technically MINI does not count for BMW loyalty. I went from a MINI lease to a BMW lease and the dealer gave me loyalty after I suggested it should apply (I had worked in the biz and had worked with the GM, SM and F&I mgr for many years so I wasn't just a regular customer saying "do this" and they believed what I said). They told me after that the system didn't process the loyalty because it was a MINI and not a BMW so they had to call their BMWFS rep to make an exception, but he ended up granting it. Also not sure if the BMW rep made the exception because he knew me or if he would have done it for anyone.


If the Mini was lease or finance with Mini Financial and you go to the dealer that sells BMW and Mini, then it should count. I did it few times switching back and forth between two car and the disposition fee on a Mini return got waive because I leased a new BMW.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

wmo168 said:


> If the Mini was lease or finance with Mini Financial and you go to the dealer that sells BMW and Mini, then it should count. I did it few times switching back and forth between two car and the disposition fee on a Mini return got waive because I leased a new BMW.


Disposition fee waiver and security deposit waiver are fine... I didn't have an issue with that. The issue was the 0.0003 loyalty MF reduction that BMWFS had in place at the time.


----------

